# Vegetable Gardening Safety Tips



## Dontel_Montelbaun (May 4, 2010)

This post was extremely helpful, I'll be sure to take these precautions when gardening. I'm now even thinking of including an article on this topic on my own site, www.livetogarden.com.


----------



## Kay_|_Print_Greeting_Cards (May 7, 2010)

When my aunt is gardening or planting, I always asked her to put something on to protect her from heat, but she will just laugh at me. But now I will have to let her read this to finally put some gears on! Thank you for sharing this will be very helpful to her!


----------



## Ellen (Jan 31, 2010)

This is an excellent article, I totally didn't think about Tetanus ! Next Dr. visit, I am going to get a booster. Thanks for the reminder!!!!


----------

